# Photo Studio Software (CRM)



## JSMryan (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey all,

Im looking for some photo studio software FOR MAC that:

-manages contacts
-does mass emails
-invoices
-proofing (displays photos in a manner appropriate for sit-down orders)
-collages (have seen this on some windows based software)

If you know of any software that fits this bill, please let me know. I LOOOVE how "Studio Plus" works but it wont run on mac unless through a windows parallel. Please help me out guys! Thanks!


----------



## Alphaem (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi, I have tried quite a few different studio softwares and eventually they all seem to lose their effectiveness and support. I now use ifp3 - Advanced Gallery Web Sites - Home which is a server based gallery and ordering solution that you can use with either a Mac or Pc and from any computer. I combine it with Quicken software, and I know that both of these solutions are around for the long haul and I won't have to learn a whole new system when one of these other solutions does not survive. Hope this helps, it works great in our studio.


----------



## crmadmirer (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi guys,
  As per my experience regarding CRM business solutions, CRMLogic is a professional services firm focused on CRM business solutions. Their approach is a blend of management consulting and technology know-how, which provides us with contemporary business outcomes - not just software. 
  One can get benefit of their wealth of experience from simple solutions with little customization through complex extensions with deep integration to related systems at: crmlogic.com.au


----------



## dupek (Jan 16, 2011)

I paid $128 for 2 years hosting and $7 a year for domain name. I use Coppermine gallery. It is free and include with hosting software. Easy install trough Fantastico. Coppermine have plug in for on line store. Why would I want to pay $30 a month and do all the  advertising. Free webceo software available. Take a look at Home - jestarkel.net. I do not sell photos, so I do not have the store installed, but you can go to Coppermine web site and see some example. Less is better and free even more like Jalbum.


----------



## Epic Photography (Jan 21, 2016)

Hey mate, have you tried any of the photography specific CRMs like Photography Studio Management Software | StudioNinja Táve Studio Manager and 17hats ?? They are the best on the market at the moment!


----------



## KmH (Jan 21, 2016)

Is anyone who posted in this thread from 2010 and 2011 still participating on TPF?


----------

